# Kontakt function/script to create a key that trigger other keys



## TheProducer (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi! I have a question about kontakt scripting. I've already searched a lot on the internet without any success.
I'm going to be straightforward on explaining my question.
Let’s say I have 3 identical loops tempo-wise but they are in different pitches, in a way they make a C major chord triade, and they are loaded into kontakt assigned to the C, E, and G keys (the example triade).
Now, I want to create a kind of a “master trigger key” which will trigger all of the three loops at the same time, but the loops need just to start running but not producing any sound, like they are muted.
Then, they will only be “unmuted” and so start producing sound when I press the keys they are assingned to.
So, at this moment, the keys pressed down will be the “trigger key” (to play the loops in “mute” mode) and the keys from the triade (to “unmute” the sound of the loop running in the keys).
The loops from all assigned keys must keep playing all the time while I'm holding the "master trigger key" down, but not making any sound. The loop sound will only be produced if I keep both the "trigger key" and the C, E or G key at the same time. If I hold down just the C, E or G key, no sound must be heard. The only key that triggers all the loops spread over the keyboard is the "master trigger key"
I really hope somebody understands me and can help me out with this very specific question.
Thank you so much in advance!


----------

